# Dennis Wolf 4 weeks out Flex Pro Show - 8 Weeks out Arnold Classic



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Looking Dam Huge!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

animal


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

fcuk me he does look biiiiigggg!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

yes he looks hyoooge

BUT...

the reason why he has never placed top 3 in any of the big shows (arnold and olympia), which is his goal ,is because he doesn't seem to have any lats. And from this pic it seems to be the case again. oh dear.

im a fan of wolf and would love to see him win the O one day, but why the hell doesnt he ever address the lat issue?! is he stupid? or is it genetics?


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

seems to have some lats to me? how can you see what lats hes got from the side of a quater turn?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

He looks huge to how I remember him @ the O


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah he has lats. but i meant the size and progression of his lats compared to his opposition. after all his shows, the feedback seems to be that his lats are lacking...he seems to be addressing that issue so its good.

u can see to some effect what lats he he has from a quarter turn from the general bulk of the lat which comes around the waist. if u look at the pic of dorian below you will see what i mean. dorian is in a quarter turn but it hugely evident that he has monster lats:



and from these pics you can also see the difference in what im talking about...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wolf always looks great before a show then messes things up come show day....


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I really like Dennis's physique he look incredible in that pic, good luck to him


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

I think more sepration he will look awesome


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> yeah he has lats. but i meant the size and progression of his lats compared to his opposition. after all his shows, the feedback seems to be that his lats are lacking...he seems to be addressing that issue so its good.
> 
> u can see to some effect what lats he he has from a quarter turn from the general bulk of the lat which comes around the waist. if u look at the pic of dorian below you will see what i mean. dorian is in a quarter turn but it hugely evident that he has monster lats:
> 
> ...


Last photo is a photoshopped one.

Its a structural weakness though but then I am pretty sure he is aware of it and works on it.

I agree with Paul, always seems to be on the day that things don't go quite right. Perhaps this show it will come good, only one way to find out.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

danimal said:


> seems to have some lats to me? how can you see what lats hes got from the side of a quater turn?


his lats aint that big


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hsmann87 said:


> yeah he has lats. but i meant the size and progression of his lats compared to his opposition. after all his shows, the feedback seems to be that his lats are lacking...he seems to be addressing that issue so its good.
> 
> u can see to some effect what lats he he has from a quarter turn from the general bulk of the lat which comes around the waist. if u look at the pic of dorian below you will see what i mean. dorian is in a quarter turn but it hugely evident that he has monster lats:
> 
> ...


Its a genetic thing,cant do a thing about your muscle insertions,he has high lats (as do i unfortunately) but he certainly doesnt have no lats lol all he can do is make the most of what he has got that way and make the muscle bigger n thicker.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah, they dont insert low, but f.uck has he got a span on them!


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm a high latted person but i seem to get a wider spread on them or the illusion of them being spread out more, rather than being thicker!

I hope he can come in condition on show cause he looks mega here!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Khaos said:


> his lats aint that big


Nobody likes a show off!!! lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Nobody likes a show off!!! lol


look at the fvcking size of you in your avy........if that aint showing off i don't know what is you hench mofo(your traps look bigger than my forearms)


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Khaos said:


> look at the fvcking size of you in your avy........if that aint showing off i don't know what is you hench mofo(your traps look bigger than my forearms)


Busted!!! lol cheers mate.

Thats a fcuking hell of a lat spread by the way!!!!!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

He's looking massive in that first pic! Will be good to see how he turns out on the day.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

http://www.rxmuscle.com/articles/latest-news/2472-muscle-gossip-13-wolf-wont-be-flexing-in-la.html

Turn out he is NOT doing the Flex now....probably for the best so he can look amazing for the Arnold


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

if u have a longer torso and shorter leg length like wolf. Its your genetic structure whereas people like dorian ronnie and especially tony pearson remember him? have the opposite Look at tonys long leg length which gave the illusion of a massive wide back. So stop beating up on guys as it what your mother nature gave to you.


----------

